# Little Miss Broody



## Bea (Jul 26, 2007)

No matter how often i tell Cookie it is NOT lady like to flash her bottom at the boys she just won't get her brain out of breeding mode. She's yet to lay any eggs, thankfully, but i can't help thinking that it won't be long if i can't shake this broody mood she's in. 

She had me really worried this morning because she was actually making advances on Bailee and that is something she has NEVER done before. She must really want to breed. 

I, on the other hand, really DON'T want her and Bailee (or her and Blinkie, or her and Ozzie, or ....) to breed. These are my indoor, tame pets, both are too young to be breeding, and i don't have the space or time for babies even if i did want to breed them. 

I can't think what to do to shake her mood. She has not got access to any nesty looking places, she gets enough sleep at night, etc. Other than the usual "stop breeding" things and telling her how tacky it looks when she is feeling especially broody, lol, i'm at a loss as to how to stop her. I do not want to have to worry about her getting egg bound and all the other potential problems. 

I realise that most of the members here wouldn't have any/much experience with breeding tiels, but ANY ideas would be appreciated. If worst comes to worst i will put her in a separate cage to Bailee, but i would rather not if i can avoid it as i know the result would be A LOT of screaming.


----------



## Laura (Jul 30, 2007)

This is what I worry about putting the two of mine together I know eventually I will have to deal with it and am not looking forward to it, other then the usual stop breeding things your already doing I am not sure what else there is to discourage it, I read that sometimes you can try and put them to bed even earlier then there usual bedtime say like 5-6 pm but it has to be complete darkness and quiet for it to work and thats impossible in alot of households, and changing the cage around sometimes is enough to distract them but I am sure you knew all this anyways 
Then there is always like you said seperating them till it passes but then you have to deal with the screaming, and if there out of the cage at the same time as most are there is still the potential for it to happen outside of the cage I saw it on youtube...LOL


----------



## Bea (Jul 26, 2007)

It's when they're out of the cage that most of the problems happen anyway, that's when all her boyfriends are around.  Earlier bedtime would just mean she barely gets any play time, which would be sad. I suppose i will just keep pondering the issue. My little baby is becoming a woman, lol.


----------



## birdieness (Jul 28, 2007)

Well changing around the cage a lot could help but seeing as your probably do it i don't know how much of a help it would be. Moving the cage to a different location could help. Hoping i wont have to many problems. It would be a lot harder on me if mine managed to do anything seing as they are bother and sister. At lease i kept the budgies old cage.


----------



## Bea (Jul 26, 2007)

birdieness said:


> Well changing around the cage a lot could help but seeing as your probably do it i don't know how much of a help it would be.


I do that every week or two already - and i'm always changing toys around.  She was doing her thing tonight, trying to catch the eye of any boy who would look her way (Blinkie, Fizzy - as a last resort Bailee). I'm thinking that anything i do inside the cage won't make much difference, as it won't change the fact that she's surrounded by boys when she's out of the cage.


----------



## birdieness (Jul 28, 2007)

Well good luck with her broodyness. I'm hoping slush wont be to bad. And that hugs wont turn into a nasty little boy. I want him to stay my sook.


----------



## Laura (Jul 30, 2007)

Bea said:


> It's when they're out of the cage that most of the problems happen anyway, that's when all her boyfriends are around.  Earlier bedtime would just mean she barely gets any play time, which would be sad. I suppose i will just keep pondering the issue. My little baby is becoming a woman, lol.


I know it would be hard to put them to bed that early how do you keep it completely quiet and dark when there is other people in the house, outside of the cage is usually when it happens I was on youtube trying to find what it sounds like when a female makes that squeaky wheel sound and came across some mating and most of it happened outside the cage how do you get around that other then not having them out together which is very hard.


----------



## Bea (Jul 26, 2007)

http://youtube.com/watch?v=wxWI4WlySC4

That's a video from close to a year ago.  She's find tuned her mating call, but you get the idea. Because the noise she makes now is unique to only when she's doing her thing, i can spot her and shoo the boys away and put her on my shoulder.


----------



## Laura (Jul 30, 2007)

Blinkie is quite the little flirt isn't he  poor Cookie was really wanting some attention you feel bad for them because you really don't know what to do to get them out of that mood, I can only imagine how frustrating it must be for them.


----------



## Aly (Jul 30, 2007)

Awww Bea...Cookie is a woman now! LOL.... I went through this with Baby and managed to keep her from laying anymore eggs after her first batch. Don't rub anything beside her head, no kisses, don't pay her attention when she does the tail up mating chrips, remove any toys she finds a little too intresting, change perches, more dark time then light...
All of these things will help you and her. Good luck and let me know if you need any help!


----------



## Bea (Jul 26, 2007)

Babyluv12 said:


> Don't rub anything beside her head, no kisses


Really... No scratchies or smoochies? I thought it was their back you stay away from to keep them from getting....excitable.


----------



## Laura (Jul 30, 2007)

I'm pretty sure head scritches are ok, I know the back is definetly off limits


----------



## Boomberry (Jul 30, 2007)

I have never had a problem with Charlie and Barnslee they have never mated. But this morning I walked in on Noo and Jessica doing the deed and I even changed their water and put veggies in and they didn't stop hehe.

I have no nest box or anything and Jessica really isnt interested its all Noo Noo's doing but Im hoping too we get no eggs.


----------



## Bea (Jul 26, 2007)

Noo - keep it in your feathers!!!  *covers Bailee's eyes* Hope Bailee doesn't get any ideas.


----------

